# Strainer in Browns at Widdowmaker



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

A large tree floated into the entrance of Widdowmaker on the right. Left entrance should be okay but use caution. Also keep your eyes open we have a missing person somewhere below Big Drop.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

A member of your crew is missing om the river ?


----------



## rockin (Jun 11, 2015)

Do we know if the large tree that formed the strainer at Widdowmaker was formed previous to the 11 year old boy being thrown from the boat yesterday afternoon or was it after? From my memory, river right would be a difficult place to search this rapid by foot.

Might be a good idea to have someone at the Browns put-ins asking rafters to be on the look out for the boy. 

P.S. I was involved with the search yesterday. Our prayers are with the parents of the lost boy.


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Amen

Sent from my SM-G920P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

